# Sudden Strike 2 will not play



## rushki (Mar 8, 2009)

I have found a solution for when Sudden Stike 2 will not play. I loaded Sudden Stike 2 succesfully. However, when I came to play it, only the first splash screen appeared, the one where the building is zappped by a laser. I am using Windows XP. Then it just returned to my Desktop. I found the solution to be look, for the sudtest.ini file within the Sudden Strike folder. Look for Videomode in this file. I changed mine to 3 and Fullscreen to 0. Save the changes. I then changed my screen resolution on my Desktop to 1224 x 768 and chose 16 bit. I then was able to play the game on ful screen with excelent graphices. So if you play around with these 3 settings, you wil eventually get the correct combination. Good luck, it took me 5 days to suss this out, but I did not give up.


----------

